

Jake Gyllenhaal Movie ‘The Source Code’ Markets Itself To Techies - joshbert
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/12/the-source-code/

======
xsmasher
If they wanted to market to techies then they might want to mention that
Duncan Jones also directed Sam Rockwell in "Moon"

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28film%29>

